# Is she done kidding?



## bluejaygirl101 (May 14, 2012)

I have a nigerian dwarf who just gave birth last night. She's always been fatter than the other goats during her pregnancy, but after she had two kids she's still very fat! One of the kids is half the size of the other so I thought maybe she has triplets so I waited it out and still nothing! She's not acting differently or anything, but I'm still worried. How can you tell if there's one still inside her? I tried sticking my hand in to feel around but I only got 2 fingers deep and couldn't feel anything. Help??


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You can bounce her. Has she dropped the afterbirth?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some people swear by "bouncing" to feel for kids. I could never do it right. You put your arms around the doe with yoru hands just in front of her udder and lift. You should be able to feel the kid. (if you're not me, that is)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't think I could tell by bouncing the belly until I finally bounced one last week that still had a kid inside. It was unmistakeable. I didn't "lift" the belly. I actually bounced it. The kid hit the bottom of the belly like it was a brick in there. The doe acted for all the world like she was finished after delivering two so I was really surprised when I felt another baby (as she's happily reaching for another mouthful of hay!).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ same thing! I would always try and couldn't tell and then I finally tried it with one that still had another in there lol but I just put my hand under their belly and push up, it doesn't bounce that way but I can make out the kid because it's harder then just squishy guts lol


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree, you should bounce her if your not sure. All you do is stand behind her and put your hand under her belly in front of her udder and push up. If you feel a hard mass thats another kid, if it is just mush then she is done kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------

